# Big dc vs 2 motors-



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

This thing with EVs is that it's either range or performance. There maybe some sweet middle ground, which would probably be lithiums and an 11 inch motor.

So the real question is what do you want for range?

An 11 inch motor would be a torque monster, but dual 8 inches could be on some sort of adjustment system so you could run them in series or parallel voltage wise for torque and speed. I believe the White Zombie uses dual 8 inch ADCs.


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

If I could drive 30miles and not kill the bat I would be happy with that. 21 miles to work plug in and charge for 8hr drive home. It might just be a dream of mine. I am starting to think I will have to have it as just a driver and kiss the racing good bye.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

waldoz said:


> If I could drive 30miles and not kill the bat I would be happy with that. 21 miles to work plug in and charge for 8hr drive home. It might just be a dream of mine. I am starting to think I will have to have it as just a driver and kiss the racing good bye.


Well, if you only want 30 mile range then racing and daily driver is still in business!

So with that in mind, I would suggest a TransWarp 11 (You don't need a transmission with this), a 156 volt controller (Zilla is shutdown, so I think Kelly, Logisystems and Raptor are your only choices with that voltage but you will have to do extra research on that) and some good quality 12v AGM batteries. It would be best to use liquid cooling for the controller and I am really unsure about AGM batteries. Maybe Hawker batteries, something around 100+Ah of juice. 

AGMs can handle the high AMP power of racing and the higher voltage and 100+Ah of capacity should give you the range.


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

I will have to look on ev builds to see if anyones done that. I am sure they have but its nice to know I could drive down to the track and make a few runs. If there is any links you could point me to that would be great. I am starting to think I could pull my Grand Natonal motor and trans sell that and slip the trans warp 11 right in place, that would be very cool.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

waldoz said:


> If you have, a 11" or two 8s or 9s, will the range be different?


Hi waldoz,

The weight and efficiency difference might affect the range, but I suspect only a percent or two. This is assuming other factors stay the same, like gearing and batteries.


> Also If I wanted a range ev but wanted a drag car for the weekends is that possible?


Sure. A couple of guys do it. And a few of them are quite fast, like White Zombie.

Some guys will have two battery backs. A heavy pack for the user mode, like flooded batteries, and then a light high power pack for the drags, like AGMs or Lithiums. Why carry 30 miles of energy down the quarter mile?

The other thing which could be worth altering between the user and race mode is the gearing. And maybe tires.

It can be done, and done well. Good luck.

major


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I am going to put a feeler out on Craigs List for my Motor and trans. . I am starting to see the bounus of not blowing the trans or motor. Gn motors are getting harder to find though. 

This is what I have in a car so far.

http://grandnationalvolvo.blogspot.com

if you want to look.


----------



## john818 (Aug 1, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> So with that in mind, I would suggest a TransWarp 11 (You don't need a transmission with this)


Sorry for the hijack, but why is this? I'm considering direct drive and was thinking of going with a Warp motor. Is there any advantage to using the TransWarp other than the ease of attaching it directly to a driveshaft? I'm thinking of doing a reverse trike with a chain drive, so the driveshaft thing doesn't help me.


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

The reason its a good choice is because its got a 400 trans mission yoke on it. So with my current race car all I would have to do is mount the motor and slip my current yoke up. It also takes out the tran and takes off some weight too. I don't know if that answered your question though. Now I would only use it with two nines or one single 11. If you used a single 9 it would have to be really light car or trike.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing to consider is that at this time there doesn't seem to be a controller that can really handle the Warp11 since Zilla has stopped production. People with Warp11's have been killing their controllers. By not using a transmission you will be drawing even more amps and stressing the controller even more.


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

It does not seem anyone is going to be making them at all. So Yes not a good choice right now, untill a controller is an option. IF you find one used you would be lucky to say the least.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

how much amperage wold a pair of 9" motors setup for series/parallel switching draw (approx.) versus a single 11"? I'm in the same boat here but also wondering: couldn't a pair of motors in a series/parallel switch setup actually be more effecient (assuming you don't have a heavy foot) AND have more torque available (two motors each getting full amperage) when needed?


----------

